# Transformation !



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Not been on for a wile, one of the reasons being the desposal of our 8ft glass fish tank, now replaced with a 12ft acrilic tank    

This is how it used to look :










This is what they have been moved to while the big change and are currently still in there :









This is what there going to be moved to once settup  :


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

mg: mg: They have to be the biggest fish I've ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are they freshwater? I'm in awe!! That is one gorgeous looking setup! :evil: :evil: :evil: - me VERY jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Yea m8 they are freshwater, lemmon finned barbs to be procise lol scariest thing was catching them, never seen a fish jump so high :shock: was really scared we were going to loose a few through stress aswell, looky for us they have all pulled threw the first stage, next is to get them out of the 6ft settup there in, and into the 12ft tank !


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm so shocked!!!!!! They are great looking though!!! 12ft!!!!!!! You can come up here and set up a 12ft tank in my house if you want!! :lol: I want my dad's pleco to grow huge!! Speaking of which how do you keep that tank clean????? :shock: :lol:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

frickin hell, thats a big tank!  nice one m8


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

that is a massive tank :shock: :lol: looks good though


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Nice tank andy :lol: *


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

geesh how many gallons?
hope you dont spring a leak :lol:


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

friggin ell!
if you keep uppin the size soon enough your gonna be the ones livin in a small habitat in the middle of a gigantic fish tank lol!
but seriously thats well cool, i know my fella would love it.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I'd say around 400galons, as our 8ft one used to have 200g and because its 2-3 inch thick acrilic, smacking it once as hard as you can with a hammer still wont cause a leak :lol: Just carn't wait to see it finished, and as soon as it is, i'll be posting more piccys :wink:


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

lad the dist anffains or how ever u spell it is better than i could of thoght lad thats gona be 1 very nice tank am made up 4 ya lad the thing is with acrilic the plecs can rasp the side and scrach it so watch out for that


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

my only complaint on acrylic is the ease at which it marks, still not found a successfull way to get rid of any slight scratches


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I agree it is very easy to scratch, but including the amount on the 6ft one he has lent us, its still really good visability through it, not that i would want it with all the scratches on like lol


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Updating the piccy's of our tank, not a very good picture, but its because were still yet to sort out the fish tank lighting, also the filter is not up and running due to a couple of tubes missing, but don't worry theres 2 internal filters in there either end for now  unfortunatly, we lost our largest tiger barb, and two of our 3 pims (catfish) got caught in the nets due to there sharp fins, there still alive but are now swimming around with net attached to them as we had to cut the net !


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

that looks great


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Its HUGE - very nice m8 

I hope no one on dial-up tries to view this picture though


----------

